
Reznor's Innovative Run Continues With Nine Inch Nails iPhone App - chaostheory
http://blog.wired.com/underwire/2009/04/trent-reznor-wa.html
======
jacoblyles
It would be great if a startup could help artists emulate the process that
Trent has pioneered. A few artists are really using the internet to connect
with their fans and make a living, but it seems to be individually reinvented
by each artist.

~~~
wmeredith
There are tons of these. They're the same ones that NIN is using. Youtube,
Wordpress, Feedburner, Facebook, etc... The rarity is a musician with the tech
savvy (or the money to hire the tech savvy) to pull it off.

